# My sewing machine motor driven 'X' feed for the mini mill.



## Josh (Jul 14, 2014)

I have just finished a project for the mini mill 'X' feed, using a Sears sewing machine motor and a jack shaft design to obtain a 10-1 ratio speed, because the motor doesn't have a lot of power for milling. However I purchased a motor and the hand wheel with the clutch mechanism. I made the design on auto cad and I will send anyone pictures and a video if desired.


----------



## Andre (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice job!
I have the exact same motor I will sue for my lathe project, do you have any problems with the flat timing belt in the V belt pulley that's on it?


----------



## Josh (Jul 14, 2014)

Andre said:


> Nice job!
> I have the exact same motor I will sue for my lathe project, do you have any problems with the flat timing belt in the V belt pulley that's on it?


no but the tension is important.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 15, 2014)

Would you mind posting the wiring diagram for your project?  There are people here that would probably love to do something similar to what you did, but would not know how to go about the wiring part of it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 15, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> Would you mind posting the wiring diagram for your project?  There are people here that would probably love to do something similar to what you did, but would not know how to go about the wiring part of it.



This is one of the simplest circuits there is. 

Have one lead going to the motor and one to the switch, and the same one on the switch also bridges through the potentiometer and to the other lead to the motor.


----------



## navycut (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a windshield wiper motor from a Saturn that has worked for years on my mini mill,2 speed reverseable with 12v power supply.


----------



## Josh (Jul 18, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> Would you mind posting the wiring diagram for your project?  There are people here that would probably love to do something similar to what you did, but would not know how to go about the wiring part of it.


I will post the diagram today, thanks for the input.


----------



## navycut (Jul 19, 2014)

Josh,is that sewing machine motor reverseable?


----------



## autonoz (Jul 19, 2014)

would a power window motor work for something like this?


----------

